# Work Lights



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I have looked for years for a work light for working while under sinks. My needs were...battery operated, ease of use and easy to carry. I have a Makita 18v flashlight, a mini MAG lite, a 3 D cell MAG lite and a corded florescent. All work great when your holding them in the correct position or they're standing correctly or hanging...but most times; that ain't happening, especially when your lying on your back, sweat pouring into your eyes, etc, you know the drill.

Well, I think I've found the perfect solution and at less than 10 bucks, I bought 4. Been using these for over a year and they hold up well, fit in my bag well and put off more than enough light. And they don't eat batteries.

Just thought I would share...BTW, I buy mine at Northern Tool, they just don't list them in their online catalog. 










http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/29-4615&scode=GS111&CAWELAID=550679013


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Dewalt 18v snake light.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

incarnatopnh said:


> Dewalt 18v snake light.


Been there done that...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been wearing a head lamp led for a while now....I really like it, puts the light where I need it in tight places....

Also use it as a carry flash light too...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

^^^^I do the same. Head light is so much better.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

But it messes up my pretty hair...


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I use a craftsman florencent light with cord, you dont get all burnt up under their great lighting and it a kitchen you can find a plug anywhere. I keep it in my kithchen sink kit, tools for under sink repairs. Also very durable i have droped hundreds of times.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I wear a head lamp (led), but I also have a flashlight that has a pivot head and is powered by a drill battery (came with a drill I bought ), I will post pics if anyone wants me to


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a small Streamlight head lamp I use. Works great for fishing too. If I am just doing a diagnostic call or showing something to a customer I use a small pocket LED flashlight.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I use my Iphone with the flash light app


----------

